# Suche 2 WQHD Monitore (Gaming + Office)



## Spreed (4. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich neue Monitore. Aber erstmal zu den Fragen:



1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
1000€ für beide wäre OK. +/- 100€ spielen keine Rolle


2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?

Ich besitze momentan 2 Full HD Samsung Monitore. 
Mein "Gaming" Monitor ist der S27A550H (Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H 68,5 cm Widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r)
Mein "Office" Monitor mit TV Anschluss ist der T27B550EW (Samsung T27B550EW 68,5 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r) 

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
Eine MSI GTX 980 4G


4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?

Wie schon erwähnt, einer ist rein fürs gaming da, selten mal 1080p Filme. 
Den anderen benutz ich meistens nur für Webseiten, Ordner, Office Programme, selten mal Serien (480p - 720p) und noch seltener benutz ich ihn als TV (DVB-C).

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
Er sollte auf jeden Fall 27", WQHD und 144Hz haben.
Momentan wünschen würde ich mir auch G-Sync und ein IPS Panel, jedoch habe ich mit beiden keine Erfahrung und kann daher nur schwer abschätzen ob der Mehrwert wirklich so gegeben ist.

Für den Gaming Monitor hätte ich mir den ASUS ROG überlegt, aber da hab ich nun schon oft schlechtes gelesen.
Ansonsten erscheint mir der im März erscheinende Acer Predator XB270HU als ein Top Kandidat. Den XG270HU hätte ich als zweit Monitor genommen weil er angeblich fast Rahmenlos ist. Schätze aber für die Office Anwendungen wird er ziemlich überteuert sein..

 Besten Dank schon mal!


----------



## Goldini50 (4. Februar 2015)

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einen "Gaming" monitor und einem " Office" Monitor ^^


----------



## Spreed (4. Februar 2015)

Naja, am Gaming Monitor laufen die Spiele, während am Office Monitor nebenan oft nur ein Browser, Video, etc. offen ist


----------



## Goldini50 (5. Februar 2015)

Und dazu brauchst du unterschiedliche Monitore ? ^^


----------



## Spreed (5. Februar 2015)

Wie sollt ichs sonst lösen?

Ein Gaming Monitor ist zu teuer um ihn 2x aufzustellen, außerdem haben Office Anwendungen oder Filme nicht die gleichen Ansprüche an einen Monitor.
Und ein zweiter "normaler" Monitor ist fürs spielen nicht geeignet.

Also ja, ich denke schon dass ich dafür 2 unterschiedliche Monitore brauch


----------



## Goldini50 (5. Februar 2015)

Hm also als Gaming-Monitor würde mir ja so einer reichen ...

Samsung U28D590D 71,12 cm LCD-Monitor , schwarz/silber: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


...und da dein Budget ja 1000€ beträgt -  kannste gleich 2 davon kaufen dann reichts für Office auch noch ^^

Oder was sagst du dazu ?


----------



## Spreed (5. Februar 2015)

Klingt nicht schlecht, aber ich bezweifle dass ich auf 4k flüssig ohne G-Sync oder 144Hz spielen könnte.
Ansonsten hab ich aber auch zu wenig Ahnung davon 

Was sagen andere dazu?


----------



## Goldini50 (5. Februar 2015)

Musst ja nicht auf 4k Spielen , reicht ja auch Full HD, jedoch ist es ganz gut 4K zu haben so kannst du später nach Lust und Laune aufrüsten ohne das du dir ´nen neuen Monitor kaufen musst ^^


----------



## SHOKK (5. Februar 2015)

Sind die 144Hz so wichtig für dich?


----------



## Spreed (5. Februar 2015)

Nein, da ich selbst noch nie auf was besserem als meinen Monitoren gezockt hatte.

Wenn ich mir aber solche Threads durchlese, erscheint es mir als ob niemand auf die 144Hz verzichten möchte..

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...or-mit-g-sync-ips-panel-144-hz-und-1440p.html


----------



## Die_Himbeere (5. Februar 2015)

Ich besitze diesen Koreaner hier: Qnix QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" Samsung PLS 2560x1440 WQHD PC Monitor | eBay
Zumindest glaube ich das^^ Kann nie zuordnen welcher genau das jetzt ist.
Dieser Koreaner ließ sich bei mir bei etwa 105Hz betreiben.
Du musst eigentlich nur darauf achten das du zu einem Greifst der nur den Anschluss DVI-Dual-Link besitzt, die mit mehr Anschlüssen haben einen höheren Inputlag.
MfG


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (5. Februar 2015)

Um mal konkret zu werden:
Dell UltraSharp U2715H, 27" (210-ADSN/210-ADSO/210-ADSZ/210-ADZM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Damit bedienst du zwei Dinge auf einmal, das Teil ist super flott und hat ein absolut geniales Bild, solange du keine professionelle Bildbearbeitung machst ist es Unsinn hier zwei verschiedene Monitor zu kaufen.
Support und Verarbeitung ist, wie bei DELL gewohnt, sehr gut.


----------



## Goldini50 (6. Februar 2015)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Um mal konkret zu werden:
> Dell UltraSharp U2715H, 27" (210-ADSN/210-ADSO/210-ADSZ/210-ADZM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland





6ms Reaktionszeit  oh oh oh


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (6. Februar 2015)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> 6ms Reaktionszeit  oh oh oh



Was soll dieser komplett unqualifizierte Beitrag?
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, auf die Herstellerangaben bezüglich Reaktionszeit kannst du in der Regel getrost pfeifen.


----------



## Goldini50 (6. Februar 2015)

Ach nur so , ich frag mich gerade was dein empfohlener Monitor besseres hat als den, den ich ihm empfohlen hatte .
Abgesehen davon ist er mal eben 50Taler teurer
Und naja 6ms Reaktionszeit ist "streng" geseh´n kein "Gaming"-Monitor mehr .... ( wobei ich selber kein Unterschied bemerke )


----------



## Spreed (6. Februar 2015)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Um mal konkret zu werden:
> Dell UltraSharp U2715H, 27" (210-ADSN/210-ADSO/210-ADSZ/210-ADZM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Damit bedienst du zwei Dinge auf einmal, das Teil ist super flott und hat ein absolut geniales Bild, solange du keine professionelle Bildbearbeitung machst ist es Unsinn hier zwei verschiedene Monitor zu kaufen.
> Support und Verarbeitung ist, wie bei DELL gewohnt, sehr gut.



Danke für den Link!

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bisher niemand einen Monitor mit G-Sync oder 120/144Hz empfohlen hat.
Sind die 2 Technologien nun doch nicht so "notwendig" fürs zocken?


----------



## Zybba (6. Februar 2015)

Spreed schrieb:


> Danke für den Link!
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bisher niemand einen Monitor mit G-Sync oder 120/144Hz empfohlen hat.
> Sind die 2 Technologien nun doch nicht so "notwendig" fürs zocken?



Naja, da gibts es in 27" bisher nur den von dir erwähnten Asus PG278Q. Zumindest weiß ich keinen anderen. Allerdings würde ich bei der gefühlt extrem hohen Ausfallrate und vor allem dem lächerlich schlechten Umtausch-/Reparaturverfahren auch davon abraten. Die, bei denen er läuft/lief, schwärmen allerdings ausnahmslos von der Technik.

120Hz WQHD OHNE Gsync gibt es glaube ich auch nicht bisher.

Welche Genres möchtest du denn hauptsächlich damit spielen? 

Ich bin gerade von einem 120Hz TN auf einen 60Hz IPS umgestiegen. Selbst bei schnellen Spielen konnte ich keinen Unterschied feststellen.
Aber das hat nichts zu sagen, viele andere Leute merken das sicher.
Ich stelle mich schon mal auf die ersten herabblickenden Kommentare ein... ^^


----------



## Goldini50 (6. Februar 2015)

Ich versteh sowieso nicht waum 144Hz besser sein soll als 120Hz obwohl ich  0 Unterschied sehe - aber mehr ist immer besser ^^
Ist wie mit  FullHD und 4K   ich persönlich sehe da kein Unterschied , andere widerum sehen da sehr wohl einen ..

Man muss es halt sehen können


----------



## Zybba (6. Februar 2015)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> Ist wie mit  FullHD und 4K   ich persönlich sehe da kein Unterschied


Auch nicht im direkten Vergleich?
Die Veränderung der Texturschärfe von FHD auf WQHD ist mir wiederum aufgefallen. ^^ Es kam aber auch auf das Spiel an...
Ich bin aber auch von 24" nur auf 25" hoch gegangen. Dadurch ist Pixeldichte die bei fast gleich großer Bildfläche gestiegen.


----------



## Goldini50 (6. Februar 2015)

Naja, ich rede hier von Monitoren - und Nope, da seh ich nicht wirklich einen Unterschied ! 
Bei Fernsehern ist das wieder was anderes, also da würde ich doch eher zu 4K tendieren.


----------



## Zybba (6. Februar 2015)

Dann liegts vllt. eher am Ausgangsmaterial.
Oder aber du siehst es halt wirklich nicht... Was soll ich sagen, geht mir ja bei den Hz ähnlich. ^^

@Spreed:
Sorry für das Füllen deines Threads... :/
Immerhin gehts noch so halb ums Thema.


----------



## Goldini50 (6. Februar 2015)

Naja ,wir haben dir ja einige Monitore empfohlen , nun liegt es eig. nur noch an dir ^^ 
Ansonsten wenn du auf GSync und 144Hz bestehst  dann kommen mir eig. auch nur die ASUS Teile in den Sinn.
Allerdings sind da auch die Preise etwas höher.
Z.b. ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27" (90LM00U0-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (6. Februar 2015)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> Ach nur so , ich frag mich gerade was dein empfohlener Monitor besseres hat als den, den ich ihm empfohlen hatte .
> Abgesehen davon ist er mal eben 50Taler teurer
> Und naja 6ms Reaktionszeit ist "streng" geseh´n kein "Gaming"-Monitor mehr .... ( wobei ich selber kein Unterschied bemerke )



An dem meinerseits empfohlenen Monitor ist alles deutlich besser als bei deinem, bis auf die Auflösung, dass du auf die Herstellerangaben bezüglich Reaktionszeit getrost pfeifen kannst habe ich dir auch schon erzählt.

Wieso beschäftigst du dich nicht einfach im Ansatz mit der Materie und ließt Tests bevor du hier ernsthaft versuchst den Leuten etwas aufzuschwatzen und mit irgendwelchen wirren Aussagen um dich herum wirfst?



Spreed schrieb:


> Danke für den Link!
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bisher niemand einen Monitor mit G-Sync oder 120/144Hz empfohlen hat.
> Sind die 2 Technologien nun doch nicht so "notwendig" fürs zocken?



Das Problem mit 144Hz ist einfach dass die aktuell damit verbunden Nachteile, jedenfalls für mich, viel zu groß sind. 
Manche Leute schwören ja auf 144Hz, ist auch was feines, müssen wir gar nicht diskutieren, ich persönlich bin aber einfach nicht dazu bereit den Kompromiss einzugehen und mir deswegen ein TN-Panel anzuschaffen.

Von G-Sync halte ich rein gar nichts, in ein paar Monaten wird sowieso fast jeder Monitor FreeSync haben da es dann ja ein VESA-Standard ist. 
Problem ist halt dass nVidia den Leuten ihren eigenen, kopierten, proprietären Mist verkaufen will und dass man FreeSync nicht mit einer nVidia-Karte nutzen kann.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2015)

Oh viel gefährliches Halbwissen hier, von einer Person, die sich lieber mal mit richtigen Tests beschäftigen sollte anstatt mit Herstellerangaben um sich zu schmeißen. 

Nicht jeder nimmt 120Hz+ gleich war. 
Sehen kann es jeder normalsehende Mensch, mit einem Mauszeigertest auf dem Desktop. 
Je nach Spiel gibt es aber grosse Unterschiede. 
Auch ist es falsch TN immer schlecht zu reden. 
Jede Technik hat ihre Vor-und Nachteile. 

Prinzipiell gilt für mich persönlich :
Schnelle Spiele: 144Hz 
Langsame Spiele: 60Hz 
Und ja bei 60Hz würde ich auch eher auf IPS als TN setzen. 
Aber noch eher auf VA.


----------



## Goldini50 (6. Februar 2015)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> An dem meinerseits empfohlenen Monitor ist alles deutlich besser als bei deinem, bis auf die Auflösung, dass du auf die Herstellerangaben bezüglich Reaktionszeit getrost pfeifen kannst habe ich dir auch schon erzählt.
> 
> Wieso beschäftigst du dich nicht einfach im Ansatz mit der Materie und ließt Tests bevor du hier ernsthaft versuchst den Leuten etwas aufzuschwatzen und mit irgendwelchen wirren Aussagen um dich herum wirfst?



Was für eine Aussage "alles ist besser" ^^
Naja also nach viel Ahnung schaut das aber nicht aus, die Kunden Rezessionen sind mehr als zufrieden ! 
Der von mir genannte Monitor ist erstmal billiger als den den du genannt hattest,
2. ist er größer 
3. hat er eine bessere Auflösung ( was du gut  erkannt hast ) 
4. bessere Reaktionszeiten ( was offenbar unwichtig ist) 
5. kaum input lags hat (laut rezessionen)
 .. ich möchte gar nicht mehr aufzählen obwohl ich garantiert  noch den ein oder anderen Plus Punkt finden würde  
..demzufolge ist an dem von dir genannten Monitor nicht "alles" besser .

Nun ja, mit der Materie beschäftigen tue ich mich hinsichtlich darin das ich diesen Monitor selber besitze. Sogeseh´n teste ich ihn jeden tag  
Aber meine Subjektive Meinung interessiert hier eh kein, deswegen hab ich mich auch auf die rezessionen verlassen.

Und Aufschwatzen tue ich hier niemanden was ! Ich krieg hier doch kein Geld dafür wenn ich das Produkt verkauf.... oh man !
Hier siehst du nochmal die beiden Monitore im Test:
Samsung U28D590D : PRAD | Test Monitor Samsung U28D590D LED
Dell U2715H   : PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2715H


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (6. Februar 2015)

Gut, als du mit "Kundenrezensionen" angefangen hast, hast du deine Kredibiliät komplett verloren 

1. Die 50 Euro sind nebensächlich, jedenfalls für die meisten die sich in dem Preisbereich orientieren.
2. Das ist kein Vorteil.
3. Das bringt allerdings unglaublich viele Nachteile mit sich.
4. Nein, Reaktionszeit ist nicht unwichtig, das was die Hersteller da aber draufkritzeln schon. 
5. Was in den Rezensionen steht ist für die Katz.

Deine persönliche Meinung ist selbstverständlich interessant, das war jetzt auch kein Angriff gegen dich, das sollte klar sein.
Du kannst ja gerne diesen Monitor vorschlagen da du ihn ja scheinbar selber nutzt und er dir taugt, allerdings solltest du dann bitte vorsichtig mit gewissen halbgaren Aussagen sein.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell gilt für mich persönlich :
> Schnelle Spiele: 144Hz
> Langsame Spiele: 60Hz
> Und ja bei 60Hz würde ich auch eher auf IPS als TN setzen.
> Aber noch eher auf VA.



Da ist halt eben der Knackpunkt:
"für dich persönlich".

Die Monitorwahl ist doch äußerst subjektiv, wir können zwar erläutern was die uns jenes für Vorteile bringt, letztendlich musst du aber entscheiden wo und wofür du welchen Kompromiss eingehen willst, den perfekten Monitor gibt es leider nicht.


----------



## Goldini50 (6. Februar 2015)

1. Die 50 Euro sind nebensächlich, jedenfalls für die meisten die sich in dem Preisbereich orientieren.     -Wenn der Theardersteller sagt er hat 1000€ Budget für 2 Monitore richte ich mich danach und gehe nicht von 1050 € aus ...
2. Das ist kein Vorteil. - Für mich aufjedenfall !
3. Das bringt allerdings unglaublich viele Nachteile mit sich.  - Nachteile von 4K sind mir bewusst, dennoch ist es gut schon mal einen Monitor zu haben der 4K anzeigen kann ! So ersparst du dir spätere kosten !
4. Nein, Reaktionszeit ist nicht unwichtig, das was die Hersteller da aber draufkritzeln schon. - Gut, dann sag mir mal wie du die Reaktionszeit sonst herausfinden willst , wenn nicht durch Herstellerangaben ! 
5. Was in den Rezensionen steht ist für die Katz. - Bei 5 Reszessionen mag das ja noch zutreffen !  Wenn ich aber nur Positives lese schenke ich denen schon Glaubwürdigkeit !(vorallem bei über 70 Rezessionen) 

Btw; würde ich dennoch die Vorteile deines Monitors wissen , beim Direktvergleich schneidet deiner auch schlechter ab. 
Zumindest sagt mir das der test von PRAD .


----------



## Atent123 (6. Februar 2015)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> 1. Die 50 Euro sind nebensächlich, jedenfalls für die meisten die sich in dem Preisbereich orientieren.     -Wenn der Theardersteller sagt er hat 1000€ Budget für 2 Monitore richte ich mich danach und gehe nicht von 1050 € aus ...
> 2. Das ist kein Vorteil. - Für mich aufjedenfall !
> 3. Das bringt allerdings unglaublich viele Nachteile mit sich.  - Nachteile von 4K sind mir bewusst, dennoch ist es gut schon mal einen Monitor zu haben der 4K anzeigen kann ! So ersparst du dir spätere kosten !
> 4. Nein, Reaktionszeit ist nicht unwichtig, das was die Hersteller da aber draufkritzeln schon. - Gut, dann sag mir mal wie du die Reaktionszeit sonst herausfinden willst , wenn nicht durch Herstellerangaben !
> ...



4. Die ausführlichen Tests auf Prad.
5. Es gibt ganze Firmen die nichts anderes Tun als Rezensionen schreiben.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2015)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> 3.  Nachteile von 4K sind mir bewusst, dennoch ist es gut schon mal einen Monitor zu haben der 4K anzeigen kann ! So ersparst du dir spätere kosten !
> 4. Gut, dann sag mir mal wie du die Reaktionszeit sonst herausfinden willst , wenn nicht durch Herstellerangaben !
> 5.  Bei 5 Reszessionen mag das ja noch zutreffen !  Wenn ich aber nur Positives lese schenke ich denen schon Glaubwürdigkeit !(vorallem bei über 70 Rezessionen)



3.Bis UHD sich druchgesetzt hat, gibt es bessere Monitore als die, die es jetzt gibt.
4.In Tests von Prad und tftcentral.
5.Die Rezensionen von Amazon kannst du zu 90% in die Tonne treten.
  Da gilt: auspacken, einschalten, geht, 5 Sterne.

Interessant finde ich, du postest Links zu den Tests von Prad und fragst wo du Angaben zur Reaktionszeit findest.
Hast du die Tests überhaupt gelesen oder nur das Fazit?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (6. Februar 2015)

Was bringen dir 1ms GtG wenn dein Rig nicht leistungsstark genug ist?

Ausserdem bezweifle ich das du tagtäglich 4h nur Shooter spielst um den Mehrwert zu sehen. Wenn du Competitiv aktiv bist, dann sollte man eher mit FHD gehen. 

Bei Dual gibt es entweder einen guten und günstigen Monitor wie den LG 24GM77-B mit einem günstigen Ilyama XB2483HSU in Kombination zu nehmen, oder ein 27' Benq, Asus mit einem 24' im Pivot vorzugsweise der Ilyama oder ein günstigerer LG. 

Und als dritte Möglichkeit zwei Dell U2515H nehmen. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (6. Februar 2015)

Darf ich mich mit einklinken ? Möchte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen da ich eigentlich das Selbe suche wie der TE

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Dell U 2715H und S2715H ?

Siche im Moment auch einen Bildschirm, zum Spielen hauptsächlich aber es muss ein IPS Panel sein


----------



## VWGT (6. Februar 2015)

die auflösung der S hat "nur" Full HD und der U hat WQHD


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (6. Februar 2015)

Ah ok. Wird wohl mit einer GTX 780 in Spielen wie z.B. Witcher 3 oder so etwas eng werden in 1440p ?


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2015)

Das wird sogar mit ner GTX980 eng.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (6. Februar 2015)

Dann vielleicht doch lieber 1080p. Es muss aber ein Dell sein mit IPS Panel, könntet ihr mir einen geeigneten Monitor empfehlen ?


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2015)

U2414H.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (6. Februar 2015)

Sieht gut aus Danke

Möchte hauptsächlich spielen, mir gefallen die Farben meines 144Hz benq 24 Zoll gar nicht mehr. Hatte bis jetzt nur TN Panel und 

möchte auf Grund der Bildqualität ein IPS Panel haben.  Denke die 60Hz werden schon reichen obwohl ich viel BF4 und CS GO spiele.

In Diablo 3 und Civ Beyond Earth wird man den Unterschied wohl nicht so merken oder ?


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2015)

Nein nur bedingt, in BF4 und CSGO aber schon.


----------



## Spreed (7. Februar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Dann liegts vllt. eher am Ausgangsmaterial.
> Oder aber du siehst es halt wirklich nicht... Was soll ich sagen, geht mir ja bei den Hz ähnlich. ^^
> 
> @Spreed:
> ...



Absolut kein Problem, so lernt man dabei am meisten 

@Patrick.C: Nein, ich spiele keine 4h Shooter am Tag und im Wettbewerb schon sehr lange nicht mehr.
Dennoch bin ich ein leidenschaftlicher Gamer. Mit zunehmenden Alter (und Geld) sind daher meine Bedürfnise nach "gutem" Sound und "gutem" Bild gestiegen.

Ich kaufe mir lieber einmal eine teure und dafür zukunftssichere Hardware, als alle paar Monate mal ein neues Teil. Gerade bei Monitoren war ich immer der Meinung dass man 
mit einem gutem Kauf viele Jahre auskommt. Nur wies aussieht gibt es momentan einige Techniksprünge bzw. Neuerungen auf die ich bisher keinen Wert gelegt hatte (G-Sync, 120/144Hz, IPS Panel, WQHD, etc.)


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (7. Februar 2015)

Spreed schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bisher niemand einen Monitor mit G-Sync oder 120/144Hz empfohlen hat.
> Sind die 2 Technologien nun doch nicht so "notwendig" fürs zocken?


G-Sync bringt dir halt wenig, wenn du dann eh auf 120+fps zockst. Wenn du wie beim Asus ROG WQHD, 144hz und g-Sync hast musst dich halt für 2 entscheiden.
Entweder hohe Bildqualiät mit G-Sync oder 144 fps mit niedrigerer Grafik, dann bringt dir G-Sync aber meiner Meinung nach mehr Nachteile wie Vorteile. Flimmern in Ladebildschirmen und so.


----------



## Spreed (9. Februar 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> G-Sync bringt dir halt wenig, wenn du dann eh auf 120+fps zockst. Wenn du wie beim Asus ROG WQHD, 144hz und g-Sync hast musst dich halt für 2 entscheiden.
> Entweder hohe Bildqualiät mit G-Sync oder 144 fps mit niedrigerer Grafik, dann bringt dir G-Sync aber meiner Meinung nach mehr Nachteile wie Vorteile. Flimmern in Ladebildschirmen und so.



Aber können nicht beide Technologien gleichzeitig zum Einsatz kommen? 
144Hz heißt ja nur, dass ich maximal soviel Fps darstellen kann, während G-Sync vor allem im Low Fps Bereich zum tragen kommt.

Nehmen wir an ich hätte in einem Game ~70-90FPS, bin ich dann nicht mit einem 144Hz Monitor mit G-Sync besser dran, als mit einem 60 Hz G-Sync Monitor, oder versteh ich da was falsch?


----------



## Zybba (9. Februar 2015)

Spreed schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an ich hätte in einem Game ~70-90FPS, bin ich dann nicht mit einem 144Hz Monitor mit G-Sync besser dran, als mit einem 60 Hz G-Sync Monitor, oder versteh ich da was falsch?


Meiner Ansicht nach schon. Wobei *Bot_mit_Ping* ja etwas von Flimmern in Ladebildschirmen etc schreibt. Keine Ahnung, was er noch für Probleme meint. Ich nutze G-Sync nicht. Allerdings weiß ich, dass es bei ein paar "ausgewählten" Titeln nicht läuft. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, welche das sind.

Langfristig zu beachten ist meiner Meinung nach, dass die Spiele ja immer höhere Anforderungen haben werden. Also kann es sein, dass du bald mit weniger FPS spielen musst. Dann hätte G-Sync vermutlich wieder mehr Sinn.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (9. Februar 2015)

Das meine ich: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxKxJpINOoA
Video ist nicht von mir gemacht.

Ich hab G-Sync immer ausgestellt, weil mir das in den Augen wehtut und übel nervt. Soll angeblich davon kommen, dass man in Ladebildschirmen immer so fps < 30 hat... und G-Sync funktioniert nicht unter 30FPS.  
Persönlich seh ich auch kein Unterschied im Spiel selber ob an oder aus. _Meiner Meinung nach_ ist G-Sync wie ein Pflaster. Es bringt in Wahrheit nichts, aber man ist froh das man eins hat. Heute würde ich eher erstmal auf G-Sync noch verzichten(ist ja auch noch neu) und nur auf WQHD gehen mit 144fps, dafür 200€ billiger was schonmal (fast) die halbe nächste Topgrafikkarte wäre.



Spreed schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an ich hätte in einem Game ~70-90FPS, bin ich dann nicht mit einem 144Hz Monitor mit G-Sync besser dran, als mit einem 60 Hz G-Sync Monitor, oder versteh ich da was falsch?



Nein, aber ganz ehrlich, wenn du dann eh nur mit 70 bis 90 fps vorhast zu spielen, brauchst du dann ein 144  herz Monitor? Sieht du wirklich ein Unterschied ob 60 oder 70 FPS? Ich seh keinen und ich find mein Auge schon sehr empfindlich was sowas angeht.


----------



## Spreed (10. Februar 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Das meine ich: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxKxJpINOoA
> Video ist nicht von mir gemacht.
> 
> Ich hab G-Sync immer ausgestellt, weil mir das in den Augen wehtut und übel nervt. Soll angeblich davon kommen, dass man in Ladebildschirmen immer so fps < 30 hat... und G-Sync funktioniert nicht unter 30FPS.
> ...



Naja, ich möchte natürlich mit max FPS zocken, aber meine Befürchtung ist einfach, dass ich kaum mehr als 70-90 FPS bei einer WQHD Auflösung haben werd. 

Am liebsten wär mir ja ein fetter 34" Monitor mit UHD, aber das werd ich kaum flüssig spielen mit nur einer GTX 980 

Edit: Grad erst gecheckt dass 34" ja 21:9 sind. 
Warum sind 34" denn beliebter als 32"? Sind 21:9 nun der neue "Standard"?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (10. Februar 2015)

Spreed schrieb:


> Naja, ich möchte natürlich mit max FPS zocken, aber meine Befürchtung ist einfach, dass ich kaum mehr als 70-90 FPS bei einer WQHD Auflösung haben werd.



kommt drauf an wie du halt die Grafik runterschraubst. Ich schraub sie halt solange herab bis ich so 100+fps erreiche.Muss jeder selber wissen. Ich kann dir in 5 Tagen sagen, wie weit man es bei Far Cry 4 runterschrauben muss, damit man so die meiste Zeit 100+ fps hat.


----------



## Bullebernd (14. Februar 2015)

Und gibt es schon Ergebnisse?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (15. Februar 2015)

ja, nichtmal mit voreinstellung niedrig schafft man dauerhaft 100fps. so ab 95 wenn man durch ein Dorf rennt. Auf Ultraeinstellungen hab ich aber immernoch 60 bis 70^^


----------



## Bullebernd (15. Februar 2015)

Na das klingt doch gut. Und hast du mal andere Spiele probiert bin echt am überlegen auch zuzuschlagen und mir so ein Teil zubestellen. 

Hab aber nur bedenken das es eben die eine Karte nicht mehr schafft. Bzw. Soviel runter gedreht werden muss das es flüssig läuft.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (15. Februar 2015)

was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass ich in FarCry 4 auch kein Flimmern mit G-Sync hatte. Ob das mit dem "the way its mean to play" Programm oder wie das heißt von nVidea zusammenhängt?! vvl auch nur spieleabhängig und Zufall.

Also CSGO wirst auf 144fps spielen können, genauso wie BO2 ohne jetzt allzuviel runterzu drehen.(Also ich bezieh mich immer drauf das Kantenglättung aus ist und wenn nicht dann FXAA niedrig). Sonst musst halt Kompromisse finden, aber schlechter wie bei Far cry 4 dürfte es eig kaum werden, auser es kommen noch schlechter optimierte PC Spiele auf den Markt . Witcher und Crysis 3 wäre interessanter, aber die Spiele hab ich nicht.


----------



## Bullebernd (15. Februar 2015)

Werd mir glaube ich mal so ein Teil hinstellen und dann nebeneinander testen.

das Ding ist ja NVIDIA experience will ja jedes Spiel auf 2715x1... Stellen. Also sollte es ja Problem los gehen aber jetzt Spiele ich eben <100fps und alles an bei BF4


----------



## VWGT (15. Februar 2015)

welchen monitor hast du jetzt


----------



## Bullebernd (15. Februar 2015)

BenQ XL2411t

find halt die 1440p goil


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (15. Februar 2015)

mach halt mal downsambling, dann siehst ja selber was du mit 1440p erreichst


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2015)

Nur dass das nicht so gut aussieht, wie auf einem nativen WQHD.


----------



## Bullebernd (15. Februar 2015)

Das habe ich eben gemacht. 
wenn ich bei Battlefield 4 MP 64 Server auf 2560x1440 gehe habe ich ohne MSAA immer noch um die 100fps
also sollte das gehen. 
FarCry 4 habe ich auch gleich mal probiert das sind es bei den gleichen Einstellungen wie FHD 40fps. Da muss man dann was runter nehmen aber LÄUFT!

Da wird die 980 mal gefordert. Haha


----------



## Spreed (16. Februar 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> ja, nichtmal mit voreinstellung niedrig schafft man dauerhaft 100fps. so ab 95 wenn man durch ein Dorf rennt. Auf Ultraeinstellungen hab ich aber immernoch 60 bis 70^^



Hast du G-Sync aktiviert? Bzw. merkst du einen Unterschied ob on/off? 

Würdest du sagen dass es mit 100+fps angenhmer ist, oder mit G-Sync und 60-70?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. Februar 2015)

wenn da ein unterschied ist dann wirklich nur sehr gering ob on or off. 

Mit 100+ ist es viel angenehmer für mich. Würde mir auch im Nachhinein kein Monitor mehr kaufen nur weil er G-Sync hat.


----------

